# Has anyone used Range Products in Perth, WA (Australia)?



## Manda (Nov 14, 2009)

Just curious if anyone has used Range Products in Perth, WA (Australia)?

It seems like you need to buy in bulk to get good prices so I'm a little reluctant to try them...


----------



## ChrissyB (Nov 15, 2009)

I've never heard of them.
What do they stock?
Can you put up their website?


----------



## Manda (Nov 15, 2009)

Their website is http://www.rangeproducts.com.au and you can download their pricelist.

They sell heaps of stuff, oils, EOs, FOs, flavours, colours, bases (not the best ingredients in their bases IMHO but anyway..) raw ingredients etc.  I would check them out in person but I cannot be bothered driving like 45 mins to them when I never go to that part of Perth especially during business hours...


----------

